# How I Catch & Rig Rock Crab!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Made This Video For Lori Kodama On Her Request About How To Catch & Rig Crabs!

This video was made for Lori Kodama who asked how i catch my rock crabs. Every area i frequent i look at my surroundings to find spots where i can net them using my net with the extension box tube. Almost any fish loves live crab. Including my nemesis the Porcupine Fish. In the past i've caught Barracuda, Jacks, Eels, Emperors, Groupers, Ladyfishes & Stingrays.

The way i rig it lets the crab walk around (free lining or a small egg lead). I use a Mustad Ringed Ultra Point Hook. The ring allows for a better natural presentation of any live bait. I use heavy casting lead if distance is required. At the end of the day i let the crab go if nothing hits it. But somehow my nemesis the Porcupine Fish somehow always finds it. Amazing that a 2lb 1ft long fish can swallow a 4in rock crab whole!


----------

